# Hallo



## Wombel (14 Nov. 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einem neuen Board, bin ich hier gelandet. Ich freue mich die Community hier kennen zu lernen und hoffe ein paar neue Bilder hier zu finden. Zu meinen Celeb-Favoriten gehören Daniela Ruah, Kate Beckinsale, Scarlett Johansson, Megan Fox und einige andere.
Auf eine schöne gemeinsame Zeit :thumbup:


----------



## General (14 Nov. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Robe22 (14 Nov. 2015)

Na, dann viel Spass beim Stöbern hier


----------



## Wombel (14 Nov. 2015)

Robe22 schrieb:


> Na, dann viel Spass beim Stöbern hier



Danke werde ich sicher haben, ich muss aber erst noch die nötigen Beiträge für die anderen Bereiche zusammenbekommen. Wenn man nicht unnötige spamen will, ist das gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## Hehnii (15 Nov. 2015)

Ein Hallo zurück und *Herzlich Willkommen* hier!


----------

